# Don't need no stinking badges , removing emblems from cruze



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I simply Love it especially the No stinking badges part , Cool Keep up the good works and best wishes


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

brian v said:


> I simply Love it especially the No stinking badges part , Cool Keep up the good works and best wishes


Yeah I though of you B when I read that too haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Rocco , since you debadged the letters from your cruzen , May I have them ? 
I need a letter N to add to the word cruze , and I figure the letter Z could Make an N .
Then I will have the official first CRUZEN .............................


----------



## Rocco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

sure PM me and just pay the postage


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very well done sir! Nice and clean I love it!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

every car I have bought in the past I keep for a long time and put over 100,000 miles on them and everytime any badging that is on using double sided tape has come off and left the lettering on the paint so I always had to put them back.

I took all badges that were on with double sided tape on my cruse and love it.


----------



## Rocco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks for the positive comments guys. someone commented on the car friday at work, asked why I had taken the lexus emblems off. lol 

got a tip that fishing line works good for removing emblems saw back and forth while pulling up and toward you. the double sided tape is a still a pain to get off though


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Polishing compound works wonders on gummy residue !


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks soooo clean!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree with Snickers sooo clean . Need a N or two one to spell cruzen one to spell GandolfN . 
Period .


----------



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

I want to do this but I also want to paint the chrome part to the original paint


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

brian v said:


> I agree with Snickers sooo clean . Need a N or two one to spell cruzen one to spell GandolfN .
> Period .


Think I still have my z. Pm me a mailing address and I'll send it to you.



Yoshi1904 said:


> I want to do this but I also want to paint the chrome part to the original paint


Do both. Take them off, take a picture. Paint and replace them, take a picture. See which you like more.

Some dealers sell a spray can in factory colors.


----------



## Jeffylou87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Great work.. Looks good. I just did the lettering, not the bow tie.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Thought I would do something different so I went in search of similar size/font letters. For my 2013 Eco, the 2015 Equinox tailgate letters and 2015 Impala door letters use the same size and font letters, while the 2016 Malibu redesign uses the same size/font (but isn't available for purchase from the parts dept). Now I just need to carefully remove and rearrange letters for what I want.


----------

